# Mobile payments - anyone using any of the solutions?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

Just wondering if anyone is using any of the current available mobile payment solutions for us Canucks:

Payfirma
Intuit's GoPayment
Kudos

Square isn't available yet.

The other 3 mentioned apparently have some hidden fees / terms according to some of the google searches. 

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well I spoke to Intuit today and their service for Canada isn't ready yet.

I'm still looking at the other 2, but I sure wish Square would take off here. They seem to be the front runners and the others all seem to have hidden or not-explained-thoroughly surcharges.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## m1ke (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like paypal just launched theirs... includes a free card reader for the iPhone. 

https://www.paypal.com/ca/webapps/mpp/credit-card-reader

Edit: Launching Soon, but at least they're including canada on the list!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

m1ke said:


> Looks like paypal just launched theirs... includes a free card reader for the iPhone.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/ca/webapps/mpp/credit-card-reader
> 
> Edit: Launching Soon, but at least they're including canada on the list!


Thanks - I'll keep my eye on that one too!

I talked to CIBC, they use Global Payments. Their info is out of date as it's from 2010 and their device is listed as compatible with 3G and 3Gs (possible with 4/4S), but i don't like how it sits on the bottom. Completely hindering if you use a case imho.

POS Point of Sale Equipment and Terminal Support | Global Payments Canada

Soon...I hope!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I refuse to do transactions on my cellphone,
I don't even buy apps from iTunes on my cellphone.

I do everything on my computer at home on a hard wired connection.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lawrence said:


> I refuse to do transactions on my cellphone,
> I don't even buy apps from iTunes on my cellphone.
> 
> I do everything on my computer at home on a hard wired connection.


I can understand that.

This would be for any of my clients who wish to pay by cc. From what I'm reading, this type of payment is as secure as paying for a meal in a restaurant with one of their handheld units.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Lawrence said:


> I refuse to do transactions on my cellphone,
> I don't even buy apps from iTunes on my cellphone.
> 
> I do everything on my computer at home on a hard wired connection.


That seems a bit paranoid, especially the apps bit.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

keebler27 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is using any of the current available mobile payment solutions for us Canucks:
> 
> ...


I just signed up with go payments intuit's solution - waiting for approval..
I figure no monthly fees is perfect..
I currently use TD merchant, they are pissing me off. base is 1.8 swiped plus all the just because fees and no swiped fees it adds up to over 3% plus the monthly..
so I figure just go with go payments and pay the 3% and at least I am saving the monthly fees.
no contract cancel when you want - no start up fees.

NO HIDDEN FEES.. JUST SWIPE AND GO..
Mobile Payment Processing | Intuit® GoPayment FAQ
IT IS HANDLED BY FIRST DATA CANADA. They called me to confirm my application.
I would not trust PAYpal.. no firkin way..


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

macintosh doctor said:


> I just signed up with go payments intuit's solution - waiting for approval..
> I figure no monthly fees is perfect..
> I currently use TD merchant, they are pissing me off. base is 1.8 swiped plus all the just because fees and no swiped fees it adds up to over 3% plus the monthly..
> so I figure just go with go payments and pay the 3% and at least I am saving the monthly fees.
> ...


huh! I haven't received a call from Intuit yet  I signed up to be notified by a bunch of these services. No commitments yet, but waiting to see who actually steps to the plate first and then look at the rates.

I'm 100% with you - banks are going get a surprise when these mobile payments offerings are here. There are plenty of us small businesses who will use it, but I know other larger companies who would love to forgo the monthly etc... expenses.

I'm fine with anything between 2.5 and 3% as my transaction rate for larger client purchases is lower which is why I haven't proceeded with a bank solution which requires monthly fees. Doesn't make sense to me.

Of course, consumers will need to be comfortable with the solution, but I think they'll catch on just fine.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

Lawrence said:


> I refuse to do transactions on my cellphone,
> I don't even buy apps from iTunes on my cellphone.
> 
> I do everything on my computer at home on a hard wired connection.


Yes, because it's clearly more difficult to break into your home network than it is to infiltrate the cell phone 3G network and it's much easier to install malware and the like on your iOS device than it is on your home computer. I think you have things a bit backwards personally.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

keebler27 said:


> huh! I haven't received a call from Intuit yet  I signed up to be notified by a bunch of these services. No commitments yet, but waiting to see who actually steps to the plate first and then look at the rates.
> 
> I'm 100% with you - banks are going get a surprise when these mobile payments offerings are here. There are plenty of us small businesses who will use it, but I know other larger companies who would love to forgo the monthly etc... expenses.
> 
> ...


Go to the link I provided and click apply now.. 40 questions and your done..
I did both of my companies..
they will not notify you.. as I did the same.. rather I visited the site everyday until it was ready.. [i am sick of my bank and its just because fees]
**** Luck.. You will need two pieces of ID and your corporate papers [date of filling] and a void cheq..
**** Luck..
I am excited, to cut the link with the BIG BANKS..

I downloaded the app, its very basic and crude.. but at the end of the day who cares.. it works.. ( i noticed one thing that I had to find a work around.. when billing by the hour, it will not allow you to do 1.5 or 1.24 hours.. which the work around was bill by the minute instead.. so 1.5 hours is 90 mins billed by/at the minute rates.. dumb but it works - max is qty 99.. which can pose an issue unless I bill the card for the full amount, then when I PDF client the invoice it will be more detailed.)


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

mguertin said:


> Yes, because it's clearly more difficult to break into your home network than it is to infiltrate the cell phone 3G network and it's much easier to install malware and the like on your iOS device than it is on your home computer. I think you have things a bit backwards personally.


This was my thought exactly...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I JUST GOT APPROVED! YEAH..
but I tried to use the app i downloaded from my Canadian store, it says you are not american.. 
growing pains.. but other than that I can use the online web version until they fix the app for Canadians 
Sweet
will keep you posted


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

macintosh doctor said:


> I JUST GOT APPROVED! YEAH..
> but I tried to use the app i downloaded from my Canadian store, it says you are not american..
> growing pains.. but other than that I can use the online web version until they fix the app for Canadians
> Sweet
> will keep you posted


very good!

I was contacted via twitter by Payfirma, but I'm not a fan of the monthly fees.

I'm actually in the midst of creating a top level business name so I need to do that first, set it up, create a banking account etc..


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

keebler27 said:


> very good!
> 
> I was contacted via twitter by Payfirma, but I'm not a fan of the monthly fees.
> 
> I'm actually in the midst of creating a top level business name so I need to do that first, set it up, create a banking account etc..


it took me a year to find a name online (.ca/.net/com) that was not taken or squatted on for greed reasons. 
After I found one that I can use as our company name, then i had to go to the government of Canadian Corporations website to register the name and make sure that was not taken across canada.. [ it was a hair losing experience } ( that whole experience cost me over $1000 to date.. 
so I wish you great luck..I know what your going through.


----------

